# Verzeichnis mit Xpand erstellen



## Finwe8 (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne ein Verzeichnis mit XPand anlegen. Ist das möglich? Wenn ja wie? Wenn nein, gibt es ein sinnvolles workarround? (mit Xtend vieleicht?)

Ich schreibe momentan an einer M2T transformierung, bei der eine uml2 package Struktur in einen entsprechenden Verzeichnisbaum umgesetzt werden sollen.

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## Gast2 (4. Mai 2011)

xPand ist dafür gedacht in Dateien zu schreiben.
Ansonsten kannst du mit xtend ganz normal auf die Java API zugreifen und somit deine Verzeichnisse anlegen


----------



## Finwe8 (6. Mai 2011)

Hi,
mit Xpand geht es auch! Bsp.: 

DEFINE header(String path) FOR uml::Class-»
	«FILE path + name-»
...

Trotzdem danke.


----------

